# Toney Douglas



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What are your thoughts on him?

Watching the Hawks vs. Knicks game last night, he looked like New York's best scorer. Chris Duhon is horrible. I didn't think he was that bad of a shooter. Douglas looks like a streaky scorer but when he's on he's on. This game was his first start of the season. Do Knicks fans think he'll stay in the starting lineup the rest of the year?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I would start him, you have nothing to lose, but he isn't a distributor, I like his defense nevertheless. This season has been over since it started, so D'Antoni has nothing to lose and let him run the team and learn, while the Jazz have happy feet once they get our #1 pick. But D'Antoni is holding out hope that the bum Duhon will show signs of life, I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Kitty...*

Douglas reminds me of a smaller Wade. Their games are remarkable similar. Both are physical, athletic, tough, and smart. Both are animals taking the ball to the hole and are very difficult to keep out of the lane. Both are good rebounders and streaky shooters. Neither is much of a talker. He is more of a scorer than a distributor but he may end up good enough to be a PG.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I've really liked what I've seen of Douglas so far. I think he's a future 6th man of the year candidate. I do think that D'Antoni will work him in as the year goes on. He was a really good pickup.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kid is tough and fearless. It's hard to evaluate him on this trainwreck roster.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Toney Douglas has a decent B-Ball game and deserve playingtime in all 82 games this season. However, Douglas is not as NBA experience & talented as his teammates Duhon, Nate, and Hughes. And never should've been a "starter" over any of the three veteran guards unless two were injured.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I would start him, you have nothing to lose, *but he isn't a distributor,* I like his defense nevertheless. This season has been over since it started, so D'Antoni has nothing to lose and let him run the team and learn, while the Jazz have happy feet once they get our #1 pick. But D'Antoni is holding out hope that the bum Duhon will show signs of life, I wouldn't hold my breath.


That's the part that worries me about him.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I've seen him play in a few games this year. The Knicks might as well work on developing him this year, because if the goal is to be a playoff contender in the near future he'll need all the experience he can get. Ease up on the "smaller Wade" and "future 6th man of the year candidate" talk though, he's a rotation guy on a contender at best, and that's assuming continued development.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I think that Nate Robinson is gonzo.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

He is not distributor, but he is a heck of an upgrade over Duhon. He can score, he shoots a respectable percentage, and he can defend. Outside of the fact he neglects defense, D'Antoni also pisses me off by refusing to play the younger guys. His refusal to play Douglas and Hill more often on this bum *** team just pisses me off more and more every single game. Him and Walsh have been a walking abortion of a coach/GM combo since they got here. If we do not hit a homerun in free agency this summer they both should be gone.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If I recall correctly, Douglas was a good defender in college - but has looked, shall we say, tentative so far in the NBA. I think he's been told not to overplay defensively on the grounds that there's no shot blocker who could slide over and protect the rim if/when he gets beat off the dribble, unlike his college team.


----------

